# Show me your Woodshed designs



## k7iou1 (Apr 12, 2017)

I heat with wood and I used 5 full cords this last winter. I have 5 split cords under tarp and two large piles of rounds to split.
I ended up with ten free sheets of ribbed metal 10' long that were cover sheets for my barn build.
I'm thinking of 4x4's in corners and every 8' for posts, 2x8 nailed across the top horizontally across the 4x4's like a header front and back, 2x6 24" on centers rafters, 2x4 perlans 24" centers, nail sheets on top for roofing.
Also any thought as to direction to place front. I'm in Northern MI in the snow belt. Most of our weather seems to prevail from North, Northwest, and West.

Suggestions, pictures of your designs?
Regards


----------



## gotrek (Apr 12, 2017)

In for this thread too I don't have a wood shed just piles

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang71 (Apr 12, 2017)

Are u supposed to have a wood shed? I just tarp the winter wood and it stays dry. I bring half a cord in every 2 weeks. I do have a few years of wood stacked with no cover never really cared if that was dry


----------



## svk (Apr 12, 2017)

Subbed. Sometime I am going to build a woodshed. But it will never be big enough LOL


----------



## k7iou1 (Apr 12, 2017)

Mustang71 said:


> Are u supposed to have a wood shed? I just tarp the winter wood and it stays dry. I bring half a cord in every 2 weeks. I do have a few years of wood stacked with no cover never really cared if that was dry


The only problem tarping is shoveling the 2-4' of snow off the tarp for access.


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 12, 2017)

I always wanted to build a wood shed that looked aesthetically appealing. It never happened.  I built (many) racks with treated 4X4s under the pallets. Its worked well, but I am going to keep checking this thread and live vicariously thru everyone else's sheds. There are some beauties out there.


----------



## Mustang71 (Apr 12, 2017)

The problem is I'd need 2 sheds one for wood for years to come and one for this year. Then you have to rotate the wood in the shed so you use the old stuff.

I'll admit the tarping sucks when it's above freezing because there's a lot of moisture in the air but when it's cold enough everything is dry.

I need to do something for my stacking though my posts always fall over when the ground is soft.


----------



## Wood Chopper (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm in the same boat. Need to build one this summer now that our house is built. So many ideas on Pinterest it's overwhelming. Want to build one to hold 4 maybe 5 cord. How do you guys feel about letting it air dry for several months and then in August put it in the shed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang71 (Apr 12, 2017)

Shouldn't the shed let air pass through? All the ones I've seen had spaces between the planks to allow air through


----------



## Wood Chopper (Apr 12, 2017)

Yes that was the other design idea whether to make slats on the side or seal it in with some venting in the walls or gable end


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang71 (Apr 12, 2017)

I always pictured something made out of pallets and metal roof. Simple and easy


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 12, 2017)

I skipped most of the thread. A couple years ago a friend of mine was at one of the big box stores. They had changed vendors for the sheds they sold. They had 3 or 4 shed options that were built as demos. They were 4 feet deep and looked like a full shed from the front with big double swing out doors. He had them lined up side by side, along his back fence. Looked like a frontier town. They gave them to him to get rid of them, Joe.


----------



## Mustang71 (Apr 12, 2017)

I wish I could get a deal like that I'd have sheds everywere.


----------



## Wood Chopper (Apr 13, 2017)

http://pin.it/d0VG5KG
I thought you'd like this Pin on Pinterest... 

Something like this would be nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewUth (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## echomeister (Apr 13, 2017)

Not a shed but easy and cheap to make.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Apr 13, 2017)

k7iou1 said:


> The only problem tarping is shoveling the 2-4' of snow off the tarp for access.


----------



## tnflatbed (Apr 13, 2017)

Real simple design, using a lot of materials I had on hand I made one trip to the store for probably less than a hundred and had this up in a few hours. Its 10X10 and it serves me well. I would like to either expand or make another just so I could have a year ahead seasoning but all and all it serves the purpose.


----------



## Mustang71 (Apr 13, 2017)

Do the pickets block the wind side?


----------



## tnflatbed (Apr 13, 2017)

No, its just a nice skid I salvaged and made use of it. It already had all those planks on it, I actually have an old gate for the other side. I tried to use what stuff I had on hand with minimal effort. If I find another pallet like that I will probably put one up instead of the gate. I wanted to spread them out but it was put together with twist nails and wasn't about to fool with deconstructing it to put a little gap between the planks


----------



## k7iou1 (Apr 13, 2017)

Sandhill Crane said:


> View attachment 572591
> 
> View attachment 572590


Looks familiar!


----------



## LoneMadrone (Apr 14, 2017)

Wood shed discussion? I'm in.
WHATEVER you do, hang tools off one side, and PLEASE hang a dart board off the other. You owe it to yourself. Deschutes Brewery dart cabinet I won by getting my name pulled out of a twelve pack.


----------



## Trapper_Pete (Apr 14, 2017)

you sound like you have a good idea 

here is mine , I threw it together in a day with a very limited budget and mostly scrounged wood 

I had four 8 foot 4x4 , and a bunch of 8 and 10 foot salvaged 2x4 
I purchased the roofing and some 12 foot 2x4 

keep in mind that when they build pole barns around here they often run 9'6" centers on the posts and they run trusses then they run 10 foot 2x4 overlapped at the ends set on the short edge for purlins then screw the congregated steel to the purlins with 1 1/2 inch hex head screws with the rubber washers 

if you set every 8 feet bolting a 2x6 to each side of the 4x4 pots and used 2x4 purlins you would hold a lot of snow load , I would try and set the back 8 foot to the underside of the 2x6 in back and 9 foot 6 inches in front that will tilt your roof 16 inches in 8 feet ver close to 2 feet over 10 feet of tin set it so that the south side or south east side is open 

this will give 8x8 foot open bays stacked 2 high each bay will be 4 cord and allow you to fill a bay at a time and use it without disturbing the next till it has had a chance to dry as a bay emptied you will be able to start filling it again 

it depends how wide your tin is but assuming 3 feet if you purchase one more or two more pieces of tin depending on the overhang at each end you could have 4 bays time 4 cord in each bay 16 cord if your stacking right to the roof a bit more in each.


one thing about tin used like this is there are some days of the year it sweats a lot generally it doesn't get the wood wet but on those 40 degree damp days it sweats 

when I buil this free standing shed I built the roof frame ont he drive way were it is flat then had my wife help me carry it over tp this location I held one end up while she put the posts in the sockets I left for them then I picked up the front and she stuck those posts in I went around with a hammer and a level got the posts as strait as I could and screwed the posts to the roof then put bracing around I think this is about 8 years old I always meant to stain it or make it look nicer just never got to it 

I wand to say my total cost was lie 140 dollars and a hundred of that was the steel roofing 

the roof 8 foot front to back and 12 foot wide a little smaller on the inside the read height is about 6foot 6 inches and the front 7 foot 6 inches byt he time you get pallets in for the floor the pallets are screwed to the bracing so that it helps hold it all down

real close to 4 cord 

I would love to have a second maybe little nicer one sitting just to the right of it then rebuild this one it isn't pretty but it makes very dry wood I cut mostly down or standing dead wood if it is in the shed for months it is ready to burn
a shed that holds everything you need for one year would be perfect fill on shed whilel the other empties 

I end up with a pile of splits next to this one or as you can see in front of it also that will need to be stacked soon


----------



## Mustang71 (Apr 14, 2017)

Do you have to brush the snow off the roof? I'd be a bit scared to span 2x4s that far with a good snow load.


----------



## k7iou1 (Apr 14, 2017)

Inexpensive way to go.
I'm working on my design right now.
More later!
Keep posting your woodsheds!
Thanks!


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 14, 2017)

Mines just a 12x28 lean too off the side of the garage.


----------



## Trapper_Pete (Apr 14, 2017)

I haven't had to move snow off the roof in the 8 years it has been standing never had more than 20 inches of snow at a time however , remember they build pole barns in the UP of Michigan with 8 foot centers on the trusses and 2x4 purlins I am only asking a little more out of it with about 11 feet of span

I am in southern Wisconsin , our record snow is 108 inches for the year the UP of Michigan gets more like 240 inches 

in southern Wisconsin they will put posts for pole barns up to 10 feet on center 
I worked for a plumbing company in the 90s that got a new building posts were 9"6" on center with a truss at each post notched in , I did the electrical for the building , I could take 10 foot planks and put them over the trusses and walk down the center of the building hanging lights and fans the building was 50 by 90 


my roof only has about a foot of rise over 8 feet of run if you get closer to 2 feet over 10 it should shed the snow faster as soon as things warm up a bit 

also if you go down to 8 feet of span with 2x4 purlins 16 on center and more rise for the run there should be no issue 

my design isn't the best but it works and it was very low cost it should give ideas of what can be done 

I have drawn up other designs that would be much more sturdy most of them would be built on 3 skids and have stud walls on 3 sides but I figure would cost more


----------



## Mustang71 (Apr 14, 2017)

Trapper_Pete said:


> I haven't had to move snow off the roof in the 8 years it has been standing never had more than 20 inches of snow at a time however , remember they build pole barns in the UP of Michigan with 8 foot centers on the trusses and 2x4 purlins I am only asking a little more out of it with about 11 feet of span
> 
> I am in southern Wisconsin , our record snow is 108 inches for the year the UP of Michigan gets more like 240 inches
> 
> ...




I'm glad it works for ya. I walk into houses being built with beams and double joists and lam beams every where my house has none of that but I tend to over build stuff around the property. I framed my steel shed with 2x4s on the inside for the snow load. I figured Wisconsin gets some what similar snow to what we get. Damn construction industry gets the best of me.


----------



## VW Splitter (Apr 14, 2017)

10' deep x 22' wide. Metal 4 x 4 post were some light poles I removed from a job at work. I cut them down to size then welded the scraps together to make more of them. The I beam across the front was left over off a job also (free), there were 2 of them. One I remodeled into the 2 uprights that support the center beam. The horizontal wood was from a contractor building a big deck, a little to crooked to use (free). It straightened out when screwed to the metal posts. Made the light fixture, 4 lamp T8 fluorescent. Large enough for a little over 2 years of firewood. Wood comes off the trailer, onto the splitter, then tossed into the shed. Only the front is stacked. Tossing/piling is 3x quicker than stacking. I burn left to right one year, then right to left the next year. Concrete all the way from the shed to the garage, I move the 3' square wood box from the shed to the garage with a pallet jack.


----------



## Trapper_Pete (Apr 14, 2017)

I tend to way overbuild also , but I saw a roof like this over a dog kennel near by and was short on money and in need of cover for my fire wood. maybe the best 140 dollars ever spent on fire wood , wood under a shed is just so much drier than any tarp I ever used and no trying to duck under the tarp and grab some wood just to have a bunch of snow come off and go down your back or when it rains for a week in march and the tarp is holding water.

the roof on my 108 year old front porch roof is all 2x4 joists , the support beams were 1x12 with 2x4s scabed to them and another 1x12 on the other side , they were still solid when I took them out , I didn't remove the roof because if I did it changed the building permit and more than doubled the cost of the project 


the roof joists on the house my great great grandfather built in 1888 are 4 inch cedar poles 24 on center with doubled up 1x12 for the ridge pole when we re-roofed it in 2003 and put sheeting over the one by planks , he was a boat builder by trade he used every knot holed board he couldn't use on a boat on that roof 
driving nails into 115 year old cedar poles is interesting there is a lot of bounce when you hit it with a hammer , we borrowed an air nailer and that made it go a lot faster the house and roof are still holding well today 129 years old , that house is in North east Wisconsin and gets a lot more snow but also has a 12/12 pitch roof


----------



## Willy Firewood (Apr 15, 2017)

I heat with wood also. I built a woodshed - 8' x 24' pole building with 8' walls. It has 1' overhang on sides and rear. 3' overhang in the front. I left the eaves open for air circulation. It has a concrete floor with drainage behind and around the sides. It is wired with lights and outlets. It looks ok because it is back against the edge of the woods with my kennel building next to it. It is close enough to the house. It is divided into 3 sections with a framework of treated 2x4s to make staking easy and tidy. It has two overlapping sliding doors on the front so it opens fully. Each section holds 4 cords of split stacked wood. It has been a wonderful woodshed for 25 years! My only regret is that I should have built is 16' x 24'.


----------



## Mustang71 (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm starting to get wood shed fever.

Gotta build a garden first I got rid of my snow fence one last year.


----------



## k7iou1 (Apr 15, 2017)

VW Splitter said:


> 10' deep x 22' wide. Metal 4 x 4 post were some light poles I removed from a job at work. I cut them down to size then welded the scraps together to make more of them. The I beam across the front was left over off a job also (free), there were 2 of them. One I remodeled into the 2 uprights that support the center beam. The horizontal wood was from a contractor building a big deck, a little to crooked to use (free). It straightened out when screwed to the metal posts. Made the light fixture, 4 lamp T8 fluorescent. Large enough for a little over 2 years of firewood. Wood comes off the trailer, onto the splitter, then tossed into the shed. Only the front is stacked. Tossing/piling is 3x quicker than stacking. I burn left to right one year, then right to left the next year. Concrete all the way from the shed to the garage, I move the 3' square wood box from the shed to the garage with a pallet jack.
> View attachment 572851
> View attachment 572852
> View attachment 572853
> ...


Very nice! I like your system! Convenient near garage. Can you come over and build one for me?
I like the proverbs quote!


----------



## Mustang71 (Apr 15, 2017)

Anyone build a hoop barn out of 3/4 pvc and a tarp? I lined a bunch of pallets up today and nails them together to hold my wood stacks and I was thinking about throwing a hoop roof on it because it's cheap. Will it handle snow is the question.


----------



## svk (Apr 15, 2017)

Mustang71 said:


> Anyone build a hoop barn out of 3/4 pvc and a tarp? I lined a bunch of pallets up today and nails them together to hold my wood stacks and I was thinking about throwing a hoop roof on it because it's cheap. Will it handle snow is the question.


No it won't handle the snow. I've known several folks try the actual metal pole ones and if the snow didn't get them the wind will.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 15, 2017)

Mustang71 said:


> Anyone build a hoop barn out of 3/4 pvc and a tarp? I lined a bunch of pallets up today and nails them together to hold my wood stacks and I was thinking about throwing a hoop roof on it because it's cheap. Will it handle snow is the question.



I built one using 3/4 emt conduit. Something like 32' long by 10' wide if my memory serves me. It's held up to 2 winters with the same tarps. The ropes I used to tie the tarp down are failing, but the tarps held up just fine.

I've dismantled half of it, and the other half will come down once the pole barn is done. But here's the half still sanding.






That's as close as I can get at the moment. The tarp is desheveled because it was attached to a second which has been removed. I bent all the conduit to form a peak and had 5' in the ground as anchors.


Sent from a field


----------



## Mustang71 (Apr 15, 2017)

My main thing was to have a more sturdy way of stacking my wood but this post got me thinking mayb I could put a roof over it instead of just tarping it. I see a lot of small hoop buildings but don't know how well they work


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 15, 2017)

We sit on top of a hill, and get some hellacious winds. Just a couple weeks ago we had 60mph+. And its still there. Ive got a better picture of it somewhere, let me see if I can find it.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 15, 2017)

Here ya go. Normally it would shed snow like a steel roof.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 15, 2017)

There lots of threads on firewood storage ideas... Heres the one where I originally posted those pictures...

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/lets-c-your-firewood-storage-shed.288802/


----------



## Mustang71 (Apr 15, 2017)

I feel like I've seen this before on a thread but I'll them out I'm thinking of using 1 inch schedule 40 conduit to finish my roof off. I work with pvc every day so I have a feel for it.


----------



## Mustang71 (Apr 15, 2017)

Haha I remember that thread from when I first joined. Didn't read much of it but I remembered ur building. Also don't remember y I was reading it since it was a few years ago.


----------



## Del_ (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## VW Splitter (Apr 15, 2017)

I highly recommend the wood shed. I stacked and tarped for 30 years. (I must be getting old). Having a shed large enough for 2 years is a huge plus. you get plenty of drying time and you don't worrie about running out of wood, you can always dip into next years wood a little if you need to. I have used mine for 3 years now. I should have built one years ago.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Apr 16, 2017)

My dream wood shed (someday).


----------



## Big_Eddy (Apr 17, 2017)

My wood shed is made from pallets and similar, along with recovered 4x4 posts from the kids play center. The only "new" material that went into it was the shingles on the roof. Like Del's above, I made mine with front to back dividers at each post, so I have 5 separate bays each about 6' wide, 5 rows deep, and 8' at the front. I highly recommend the separated bays. Each bay can be emptied and filled separately. We normally work left to right, and I usually start filling the previous bay within a few weeks of it being emptied. We burn about 3 bays worth a winter, so have almost 2yrs wood on hand at any given time. Right now, I have 1 bay half empty (the active heating bay) and the previous bay has been 2/3 refilled with enough wood blocked for the rest. We try to mix poplar / cedar / pine into every row for kindling, but sometimes you "rob" from a future bay if you're into some larger maple / oak.
The back wall of mine faces the prevailing wind, and I have about 50% closure (pallet spacing) on the back and end walls for lots of air movement through the pile.
I planted pines on 3 sides, so it's almost invisible from anywhere other than the driveway.
I looked through my pictures - seems I've never taken a picture of it - it's nothing fancy but it gets the job done.


----------



## sledge&wedge (Apr 17, 2017)

Wood Chopper said:


> I'm in the same boat. Need to build one this summer now that our house is built. So many ideas on Pinterest it's overwhelming. Want to build one to hold 4 maybe 5 cord. How do you guys feel about letting it air dry for several months and then in August put it in the shed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I do. Everything is stacked outside in open air from whenever I split and stack until the very beginning of the season I plan to burn it. Then I move about a cord at a time into my barn, which keeps it out of the weather until it's time to load the stove. Works for me.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Apr 18, 2017)

Not a wood shed but 4' x 4' x 7'h racks side by side and 3/4 cord each. I no longer use them (have thirty for sale) but one customer bought eight and covered them with fiberglas panels (last photo).


----------



## T. Mainus (Apr 19, 2017)

Heres our 40x80 "woodshed" We can get almost 11 cord stacked under that 80' lean to. That side faces south, the wood cooks under there and never gets wet. That is our premium wood.


----------



## Mustang71 (Apr 19, 2017)

I think the woodshed part is just a bonus of that building lol nice barn


----------



## Trapper_Pete (Apr 19, 2017)

I have decided that I am putting a wall down the center of my shed and possibly extending the front of the roof by 2-3 feet it does rain in a bit on the wood for the first 2 feet of my shed when the rain is coming out of that direction 

putting the wall down the middle will give me two bays so that I can fill one once I get half my wood used for the season while I continue burning what is in the second bay , this will also provide support for the middle of the roof in the event we get a heavy snow year 

currently I end up with a pile of splits waiting for the last of the burning season to get stacked it will be nice to be stacking them in the one side while still being able to get my ready to burn wood out


----------



## k7iou1 (Apr 20, 2017)

So the design I'm leaning to is 10'x24' due to my ribbed metal sheets that are 10'. Using 4x4 posts, 2x10 headers, 2x6 rafters, 2x4 purlins.
BUT
My brother says to cut the 10' sheets in half and build 5'x24' with 3 rows deep of stacked firewood. He says a friend had a deeper one and it was difficult to rotate firewood so he changed it to only 5' deep.
He suggests 4" overhangs, 4x4 posts on blocks or post supports, 8-1/2' H front & 7-1/2' H back, with the shorter depth I can use 2x6 headers, 2x4 rafters, 2x4 purlins. 2x4 treated ground level on sides & back inside of 4x4's, then 1/2" treated plywood on sides and back. 
My firewood is 18-20" so it's a little short (deep).


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Apr 22, 2017)

I started building two separate lean-to sheds facing each other so I could drive through between them, and rotate each year. When I finished it looked like this. Go figure... (24' X 32' wide) Siding is resawn 2" x 12" planks, or 3/4"thick. Dirt floor.


----------



## Woodyjiw (Apr 22, 2017)

Here is my shed, I also live in MI. 12'x24' off the back of my barn. 4x6 posts, 2x10 headers (I believe), 2x8x14 rafters and 2x4 purlins. I put down dolamite then compacted it. Works very well for me and holds around 13-14 full cord, stacked as high as I can reach. I'm 6'1" and have yet to run out of wood in a season when it's full. 

I tried pallets on the ground and tarps but it was a hassle to me. I have about $650 into my shed with dolamite and power to it.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## k7iou1 (Apr 22, 2017)

Spent the day with the wife, enjoying the great outdoors!
3 large maples, 2 poplar, and 3 beeeeech!


----------



## cantoo (Apr 22, 2017)

k7iou1, Do you not have any ash there? A piece of ash would have been a nice finish to the day in the bush.


----------



## Trapper_Pete (Apr 23, 2017)

I was at the rifle club yesterday for a shoot , the range cover structure was put in in the 50s or early 60s it is a galvanized tin roof it has 12 shooting bays each 6 feet wide the posts define each shooting bay they are 4x4 posts the structure is 10 feet front back between the posts and 6 feet between posts down it's length of 72 feet with about 16 inches overhang at each end.
it also has a 4 foot overhang off the front this is angled opposite the main roof and braced with diagonal 2x4 at each post 

running the 75 foot length are 2x6 inside and outside of each post the rafters are a 2x4 on each side of each post every 6 feet then the perlins are 2x4 on edge this structure has stood more than 50 years in all manner of weather it gets wind from the northwest strong and it gets a lot of snow because it sits on the north side of a steep hill it is not uncommon for there to be twice or more the snow drifted in around the building and sitting on top of it than we actually get most of the winter it is knee deep over there even if there is only 6 inches out in the open.

you can add some aditional bracing to the walls so opening up to 8 foot spacing between the posts should not be a problem

I will try an get you a picture at next weeks shoot


----------



## Mustang71 (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm going to try adding the 1"pvc tarp hoop barn roof to my walls and see what happens. It's cheap and if it doesn't work out well. The wife wants chickens in the future so mayb this will help decide on that shelter.


----------



## WES999 (Apr 23, 2017)

I have 2 wood sheds, the big one holds about 4 cords, it is built from recycled material (pallets).
The small one is make from 4 pallets, and 2by4's for the roof, both have roll roofing.


----------



## Sledneck_77 (Apr 25, 2017)

I know you guys have seen my she'd before. Built it out of pallets. A few 2x4's and 2x6's for rafters. Including the shingles I kept it under 200 bucks. Pallets aren't just for burning anymore. Hahaha


----------



## Mustang71 (May 28, 2017)

Better late than never. Finished it today hopefully it holds up.


----------



## k7iou1 (May 28, 2017)

Mustang71 said:


> Better late than never. Finished it today hopefully it holds up.View attachment 582017
> 
> 
> View attachment 582018



Better than what I have!
Have two big projects before I can start on mine.
What did you use for tarping on top?
1-1/4 schedule 80 for roof bows?


----------



## Mustang71 (May 28, 2017)

1 inch schedule 40 conduit. The top is a 10 mil tarp 12x24 it was a bit long by about 12 feet lol. It took some strength to hold the pvc while I screwed it down. 1 1/4 may be a bit hard to handle but it probably depends on the radius. Mines about 6 feet.


----------



## Yarz (Jun 4, 2017)

I built this one this weekend. The house came with a swingset/playhouse that I had no use for, so I salvaged the roof and posts and bought a few boards to build this. I need to get one more board to hold the pallets on the left side before I can call it done.


----------



## Dieseldash (Jun 5, 2017)

Yarz said:


> I built this one this weekend. The house came with a swingset/playhouse that I had no use for, so I salvaged the roof and posts and bought a few boards to build this. I need to get one more board to hold the pallets on the left side before I can call it done.


Still looks like a pretty cool play house to me.


----------



## Marine5068 (Jun 5, 2017)

T. Mainus said:


> View attachment 573826
> View attachment 573827
> View attachment 573828
> 
> ...


Great design of that barn putting the lean-to overhang on that south side like that.
I've been stacking out in the open on pallets and now's the time to build myself a lean-to. Was pricing out the lumber yesterday.
Looking at about 32' long x 4' deep to get about 6 cords under cover.
It'll be stand alone along the side of my property at back and have PT framing(4x4 posts, 2x8 beams, 2x4 rafters, metal roof).


----------



## Marine5068 (Jun 5, 2017)

Yarz said:


> I built this one this weekend. The house came with a swingset/playhouse that I had no use for, so I salvaged the roof and posts and bought a few boards to build this. I need to get one more board to hold the pallets on the left side before I can call it done.


That looks interesting.
Will be good air flow.


----------



## Marine5068 (Jun 5, 2017)

Sandhill Crane said:


> My dream wood shed (someday).


Pretty fancy barn there. Like something I saw in a movie about a rich horse rancher down south.


----------



## Husqvarnaman92 (Jun 5, 2017)

Yarz said:


> I built this one this weekend. The house came with a swingset/playhouse that I had no use for, so I salvaged the roof and posts and bought a few boards to build this. I need to get one more board to hold the pallets on the left side before I can call it done.


Whats the dimensions 8ftx8ft

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Yarz (Jun 5, 2017)

Marine5068 said:


> That looks interesting.
> Will be good air flow.



Thanks. That was the thinking when I decided to use the pallets for the walls.



Husqvarnaman92 said:


> Whats the dimensions 8ftx8ft



A little bit under that because I sized it to reuse the roofing and posts. It's 7'3" wide and 8' deep. Just over 5' tall in the back to just over 7' tall in the front


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Jun 11, 2017)

This is from post #53, and was taken last fall, with a full woodshed. We burnt maybe four cord total in two wood stoves, pulling from the left back corner of the shed and two rows from the righthand side, by the tools and misc. lumber storage. I've spent sometime clearing the center isle for winter storage of equipment so the garage can be used as a garage this winter. I also changed the orientation of stacking where I did move wood for isle access and replenishment. I'm almost done with the restacking, then need go through the tool/lumber section, which has become a crowded catch- all. This winter we will be burning some junk wood that in the years past I have given away. It will be covered outdoors and brought in on a pallet jack, one pallet at a time to burn. So less firewood storage needed in the woodshed. 





These boxes of junk will get pallets and netting.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Jun 11, 2017)

Not done, but definitely worth the effort to reclaim this space and put it to better use. Maybe add some track and sliding doors. The red tamper has a permanent home under the farring stem. It has humbled me many times.
This is what it looked like when I started in the back left corner. Three rows plus in the middle isle.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Jun 12, 2017)

Marine5068 said:


> Pretty fancy barn there. Like something I saw in a movie about a rich horse rancher down south.





This barn is located on a Lake Michigan estate. Your right, big bucks, lots of glass. It is a very old building and they have kept up very well. I have no idea who owns it, but would love a tour inside. Not sure if there is a second floor, or open and surround windows. Either way, it is sharp compared to a pole barn.


----------



## k7iou1 (Aug 31, 2017)

Finally started my woodshed. 24'L x 5'D average height is 7'.
My wood is cut 20"L
6.49 cords
Used reclaimed 2x10's treated and cover sheets from pole barn build along with scraps. Not finished or pretty but getting there. I have $200 into it but may have to paint it as the metal colors are ugly
My brother has some reclaimed 4x4's he's giving me & I will install them on ends to stack against. Vertical supports sitting on poured concrete below frost line. Used galvanized sinkers with my nail gun. Most of the wood is treated.
I may add roll-up tarps across the front.


----------



## rarefish383 (Sep 1, 2017)

That's a pretty healthy wood shed. I leave mine open. The back of the shed is to the wind, so I seldom have rain blow in. But, if you have the tarp, it's easy to drop when the snow hits, Joe.


----------



## Wyatt183728 (Sep 1, 2017)

Pic of one I just finished. Its around 15x8 foot. Cemented in 6 4x4s then made a basic frame, one 2x4x8 strung across each foot or so. Shouldve used 4x8x8s but used the bords I had lying around. Just threw some bricks under for supports. Used 3/4 plywood for floor. Made sides, then made a frame similar to the floor but instead used metal sheets for the roof. Screwed it all together and this is what came out. Will hold almost 6 full chord of wood easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCMC (Sep 3, 2017)

Here is what I have 18'W x 21'L x 6' sides holds 18 plus cords and a place for tools on the sides


----------



## k7iou1 (Sep 12, 2017)

k7iou1 said:


> Finally started my woodshed. 24'L x 5'D average height is 7'.
> My wood is cut 20"L
> 6.49 cords
> Used reclaimed 2x10's treated and cover sheets from pole barn build along with scraps. Not finished or pretty but getting there. I have $200 into it but may have to paint it as the metal colors are ugly
> ...


Finished it today and loaded it up!
Holds 5.83 cords.
Was given used 4x4's so attached to ends for wood to stack against. Then I was given 5-1/4" x 1-1/4" fencing so nailed on ends. Used pallets for floor.


----------



## TimberWolf530 (Sep 19, 2017)

These are old pictures of soon after I built it a couple of years ago. Barn 16X16, each overhang is 12X16 for a total of 16X40. It holds 6 cords per side. I doubt I will ever have that much, but you can't be too careful. FYI, it looks kind of weird in the first picture because I did a panorama with my phone.


----------



## Bob95065 (Sep 21, 2017)

I bought a bundle of "downfall" treated lumber from our local lumberyard. I don't know why they sold it as clearance. There was nothing wrong with it. I didn't complain, I was happyto get it.

I built this woodshed out of that lumber. I can store 2 years worth of firewood. This pictures was from a few years ago when I built it. There's a stack to the right under tarps now too.


----------



## Training Wheels (Sep 21, 2017)

Ya'll got me thinkin....

BR,

~TW


----------



## MNGuns (Sep 21, 2017)

Training Wheels said:


> Ya'll got me thinkin....
> 
> BR,
> 
> ~TW




I went a long time without a woodshed. That was a mistake...


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Sep 21, 2017)

A firewood customer sent me this photo today. I gave him three firewood racks. He did a nice job of ganging them together and covering them. Glad to see someone make good use of them. To the right of this is a beautiful fenced in garden.


----------



## Polish hammer (Sep 22, 2017)

12' x24' 8.5' in front 6' in the rear get lots of wood and other things under it
Glad I built it


----------



## 11Taco (Sep 22, 2017)

Polish hammer said:


> 12' x24' 8.5' in front 6' in the rear get lots of wood and other things under it
> Glad I built it


good looking pup you have there too. a good dog for company is essential sometimes.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Sep 22, 2017)

I really like the compartmented wood sheds. Empty one bay and move to the next during burn season. Leaves a bay to refill without burying the seasoned wood.


----------



## Streblerm (Sep 22, 2017)

Just built a scale model as a clubhouse for the kids. Weekend project turned into six. I have an overbuilding problem. I scrounged most of the materials which added time. I'd like to do something like Polish Hammer for the woodshed.


----------



## Dirtboy (Sep 25, 2017)

Nice looking shed in post #86. Might have to copy it when one of my racks finally rots,


----------



## T. Mainus (Sep 29, 2017)

We just pulled this one out of the shop today. Its an 8x20 firewood storage shed with a 4' storage spot for the owners dog. The best part of the deal is not only did he buy the shed from us, after I deliver it tomorrow, I have 2 full cords of oak I get to deliver to him as well.


----------



## Wyatt183728 (Sep 30, 2017)

T. Mainus said:


> We just pulled this one out of the shop today. Its an 8x20 firewood storage shed with a 4' storage spot for the owners dog. The best part of the deal is not only did he buy the shed from us, after I deliver it tomorrow, I have 2 full cords of oak I get to deliver to him as well.
> 
> View attachment 604473
> View attachment 604475
> ...



I've seen many woodsheds like this one while looking around this thread, and I am going to but my two cents in. I wouldnt use a shed like this, due to the fact that the only way air can touch the wood is the front. I like a rack design like mine because it has so much air space for air to blow and dry the wood. Dont get me wrong, its a nice shed. But, I opt for as much room for air and sun to get to the wood as possible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyatt183728 (Sep 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNGuns (Sep 30, 2017)

Wyatt183728 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hockeytown USA..? Would that not be Warroad Minnesota...?


----------



## Wyatt183728 (Sep 30, 2017)

MNGuns said:


> Hockeytown USA..? Would that not be Warroad Minnesota...?



It would be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Mainus (Sep 30, 2017)

Wyatt183728 said:


> I've seen many woodsheds like this one while looking around this thread, and I am going to but my two cents in. I wouldnt use a shed like this, due to the fact that the only way air can touch the wood is the front. I like a rack design like mine because it has so much air space for air to blow and dry the wood. Dont get me wrong, its a nice shed. But, I opt for as much room for air and sun to get to the wood as possible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If I was putting wet wood in there I would agree. This customer is buying seasoned wood from us so he just needs to keep it dry until he burns it. We stack it up out in the sun and weather for 9 months before he stacks it in his shed.


----------



## MNGuns (Oct 9, 2017)

My wood shed has an appearance these days similar to that of the Mrs., they're both bulging at the bottom. Far from a critical issue but I believe next time I fill the shed I will cross stack ends to try to take some pressure off. Worse case I can add another post in the center.


----------



## Mustang71 (Oct 9, 2017)

I ran ratchet straps across every couple of rows since I only have pallets nailed together and it worked. It stayed as square as it was when it was empty.


----------



## Blstr88 (Oct 15, 2017)

Heres mine, built this last year. Still not 100% finished actually... I need to close in the gable end on the far side like I did on this visible side (cant see the far side unless you're around back so I just keep putting it off) as well as install the last 4' of ridge cap. Im also planning to install 2x6 strips along the back wall so I stack the wood against it without having to build a wall out of the firewood to stack against. Lastly Im going to wire in 3-4 nice bright lights underneath the shed that work off of the light switch on the boiler. All in due time...


----------



## captjack (Nov 10, 2017)

I have two of these - 20x12x7 Holds about 13 cords or so when full - I used heavy welded wire animal pen stuff on the sides to let the air flow. simple - cheap to build. not pretty but you can't see it from the house. I use a tractor to load 1/2 cord in a box at a clip and put it in the garage.


----------



## cedarhollow (Nov 10, 2017)

I like the deer stand right out back, sweet


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Nov 10, 2017)

I wanted something that would last and would basically be hidden and not look out of place if you will. I wanted enough storage for a heating season and no bug issues so I used concrete.






Did a monolithic pour for the floor.






Laid block and filled the cores with rebar and concrete.






Cathedral trusses so I can lift the boiler out if I need to change. 2x4 strips are to attach metal siding to the outside.






Building sits up for no moisture issues and big door height and width is so a pickup can back in with tailgate down and it's a walk in the bed deal.






Makes loading pretty easy.






Or real easy.






Stacking this full is not the norm but was doing a woods clean up of dead stuff and one less handling.






15 years since finished and do not regret it. You can move the wood in for the season in decent weather, it then stays dry, I'm out of the weather loading and no BTU's wasted burning off moisture.


----------



## H-Ranch (Nov 17, 2017)

How did I do?


This was a tourist attraction from Michigan's Upper Peninsula that I posted a few years ago - it disappeared with the website hack. Someone accused me of building the woodshed around the wood and I thought it was funny. Stumbled on the photo when i got my new phone so i resurrected it.


----------



## Little Al (Nov 17, 2017)

Mustang71 said:


> I always pictured something made out of pallets and metal roof. Simple and easy


My neighbor built a wood store with 3 sides resembling pallets 1 side open& a "wrigglery tin" sloping roo fas far as i know his wood never got below 30% moisture content as the rain used to blow in through the gaps After he passed away his son hung pieces of black agri plastic inside the 3 walls & a piece on the open side he could roll up or let down with a couple of bungees at the bottom corners to stop it flapping about when down yjat seemed to get his moisture content below 20%


----------



## Marine5068 (Jul 14, 2018)

k7iou1 said:


> I heat with wood and I used 5 full cords this last winter. I have 5 split cords under tarp and two large piles of rounds to split.
> I ended up with ten free sheets of ribbed metal 10' long that were cover sheets for my barn build.
> I'm thinking of 4x4's in corners and every 8' for posts, 2x8 nailed across the top horizontally across the 4x4's like a header front and back, 2x6 24" on centers rafters, 2x4 perlans 24" centers, nail sheets on top for roofing.
> Also any thought as to direction to place front. I'm in Northern MI in the snow belt. Most of our weather seems to prevail from North, Northwest, and West.
> ...


Sounds like a good plan for your lean-to.
I'd put it where you get full sun exposure, maybe face it east/south-east if you can, but as long as it gets wind and has a roof it will season and dry.
My place has similar wind and Winter conditions as you and my lean to will be south facing and covered with slotted fence-board sides and back.
My plan is for a 6 foot deep by ten foot wide bay by how ever many bays wide. Roof angled back. 4x4 post corners, 2 by beams and 2x4 roof joists.
Brace corners and anchor 4x4's with those stake type anchors for them.
As long as I can get 2 4'x4' pallets in each bay, I'll be happy.


----------



## milkie62 (Aug 10, 2018)

JCMC said:


> Here is what I have 18'W x 21'L x 6' sides holds 18 plus cords and a place for tools on the sides
> View attachment 599686


I think I am near you if it is Shushan NY


----------



## JCMC (Aug 14, 2018)

milkie62 said:


> I think I am near you if it is Shushan NY


It is Shushan NY maybe we could get together sometime


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Mar 27, 2020)

These sheds seem like too flat of roofs for the snow areas they’re in (the ones in the Midwest and northeast), do you have to remove snow often? Also as open as they are, the wood would get wet from driving rain. Do you wrap them with tarps or something for the rain and snow season?


----------



## Bob95065 (Mar 27, 2020)

No snow in Northern California. Those loads weren't a concern when I designed my woodshed.

I originally planned on getting canvas tarps that I would secure at the top and attach a 2x2 to the bottom. In the summer I could roll them up and tie them to the top and then let them down for the winter. The first year I didn't get the tarps in time. The firewood stayed dry enough to burn without the tarps so I never got them.

I take wood from the high side of the woodshed and work my way back to the low side. I guess I am far enough back before the rain starts in the winter to end up with wet firewood. The generous eves protect the low side from rain.

I grew up in Illinois and didn't understand the weather in CA before I moved here. We really only get rain from say November or December to April or May. It won't rain a drop in the summer. It is convenient for seasoning firewood and no wood gets wet when the woodshed is full during the summer months. We start burning in November so there is a cushion before the rains start.

HTH

Bob


----------



## old CB (Mar 27, 2020)

My woodshed is available in another thread:




__





New Wood Shed


My woodshed is a year and a half old. Every stick of lumber grew on my 3 acre place here, Ponderosa Pine & doug Fir logs from trees that I removed for fire mitigation and had milled locally. The poles are Juniper, from a job I did at a neighbor's place nearby. Shed is 12' wide, 10' deep (can...




www.arboristsite.com




I had trouble loading photos, so they don't show until lower on the page. (No tech guru here.)


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 27, 2020)

Got concrete poured in the bays and a nice apron, its very nice for dressing the grade in front of it.
This was late may last yr.


Started filling it in June.


When I designed it I wanted it wide enough to get to the bays with my tractor/loader.


Then I got the wood on the east side in the fall, had a month of being sick, and then a big storm trashed the property, the good thing is the house wasn't damaged too bad, but it delayed getting the side on, and wood in it until this winter. Before siding I had to raise the shelf the fuel cans and that are on in the first picture and cut the wood off that extended out past the wall for the pic pipe and whatnot.


This is in Jan, the East side is filled up to the shelf now and the West side the front portion of the bay is almost filled and the back still has a bit in it left over as it was very mild here this yr.
Sure is nice not working under tarps.
But I am running out of room under it for everything since the bays are nearly full.


----------



## Bob95065 (Mar 27, 2020)

It doesn't matter how big you make a garage/shop/shed it will fill up fast.

That is a very nice building you built.


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 27, 2020)

Bob95065 said:


> It doesn't matter how big you make a garage/shop/shed it will fill up fast.
> 
> That is a very nice building you built.


Thanks, the next one will be a little bigger. They only come in one size, too small lol.


----------



## old CB (Mar 27, 2020)

Bob 95 got to it before me--was going to say that no matter how much barn, shop, shed you build, it will ultimately get filled and seem like you need more.


----------



## Rburg44 (Apr 4, 2020)

Holds 11 cords when full


----------

